# Has Wyndham Increased their Transfer Fee?



## littlestar (May 1, 2011)

I was looking at E-bay auctions and noticed this auction says that Wyndham has increased their transfer fee to $324. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/WYNDHAM-POINTS-...30558612037?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4cf6d42245


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 1, 2011)

Yes, both fixed weeks and points deeds now have a $299 fee.

Don't know what the extra $25 tacked onto that cost could be.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 1, 2011)

YIKES that is terrible . . . but I suppose no surprise either.


----------



## ronparise (May 1, 2011)

I know what everyone is saying but if its true, why hasnt Wyndham up dated their website


----------



## rrlongwell (May 1, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I know what everyone is saying but if its true, why hasnt Wyndham up dated their website



If the Wyndham Website still is quoting the lower rate, bring that to their attention and let them you want the advertized rate.  My guess is that they would honor it.


----------



## theo (May 1, 2011)

*Place your bets...*



rrlongwell said:


> If the Wyndham Website still is quoting the lower rate, bring that to their attention and let them you want the advertized rate.  My guess is that they would honor it.



Your "guess" might very well be right, but I personally wouldn't be inclined to take that bet. 
Updating the web site is likely of secondary importance to the rate increase formal decision / announcement, which was made just about two weeks ago now (except, apparently, on the web site). 

I had a conversation with Wyndham Title Services late last week. I can assure you that the increase in transfer fees to $299 is *not* just a "rumor". 
It is a fact and it will apparently be implemented on *all* transfers across the board, commencing tomorrow (Monday, May 2, 2011).

I had made that phone call because I had a Wyndham transfer already "in the pipeline", having previously (...in early April) submitted a copy of a new recorded deed and a check for the (old) transfer fee amount, but I had also noticed that Wyndham had not yet cashed my check. To my surprise (and pleasure) the rep acknowledged that Wyndham had my paperwork and would honor the old fee in my case, since all my paperwork and payment was in hand there before the increase was announced on or about April 19, 2011. 

Usually, I'm "a day late and a dollar short". For once, I guess I beat the clock...


----------



## Free2Roam (May 2, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes, both fixed weeks and points deeds now have a $299 fee.
> 
> Don't know what the extra $25 tacked onto that cost could be.



A lot of the ebay auctions i've noticed include the $25 fee for the estoppel ltr


----------



## Free2Roam (May 9, 2011)

*It's official now*

Wyndham has updated the website with the $299 transfer fees


----------



## Tia (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone know how the $299 transfer fee compares to other developers charges for the same?


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Tia said:


> Anyone know how the $299 transfer fee compares to other developers charges for the same?



Starwood varies by resort. The charges i know for sure are $25 for Desert Oasis, and no charge for Broadway Plantation.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 21, 2012)

Tri-Com Management charged me $130 in September 2011


----------

